# Is anyone applying for North Western University ?



## Nidhi Kamath (Jan 3, 2022)

Hello, 

Is anyone applying for North Western University MFA documentary Media ? If yes do you know if they have an application fee or not ? 
I am unable to read information about that. 

Thank you. 
Nidhi


----------



## Browncapital (Jan 3, 2022)

Hey! I am applying to the writing program for Northwestern. 


How’s your application been going so far?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 3, 2022)

Nidhi Kamath said:


> If yes do you know if they have an application fee or not ?


This is their main site faq but I guess you can email the communications school to verify.



			Application Fee: The Graduate School - Northwestern University
		


"The application fee is $95 and is not refundable."


----------



## Nidhi Kamath (Jan 3, 2022)

Browncapital said:


> Hey! I am applying to the writing program for Northwestern.
> 
> 
> How’s your application been going so far?


Hi my application is going good. Just waiting for one recommendation letter before I submit it  Goodluck for your application.


----------



## usisiu (Feb 3, 2022)

Nidhi Kamath said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is anyone applying for North Western University MFA documentary Media ? If yes do you know if they have an application fee or not ?
> I am unable to read information about that.
> ...


Hi! I applied to this program. Have you heard back from them?


----------



## usisiu (Feb 4, 2022)

Nidhi Kamath said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is anyone applying for North Western University MFA documentary Media ? If yes do you know if they have an application fee or not ?
> I am unable to read information about that.
> ...


Hi Nidhi，
I also applied! Have u heard anything back from them yet?


----------



## Browncapital (Feb 16, 2022)

I did. I haven’t heard from them yet though.


----------



## PinotKay*86 (Feb 16, 2022)

I applied to Northwestern as well! The writing for screen and stage program. Haven’t heard anything either, but not for lack of constantly checking my Activity Page.


----------



## Nidhi Kamath (Feb 28, 2022)

Hi Folks did anyone have their interview ? Mine is on 2nd March.. 
If anyone has their interview today please let me know your experience. Thank you


----------



## yfftiffany (Mar 2, 2022)

Nidhi Kamath said:


> Hi Folks did anyone have their interview ? Mine is on 2nd March..
> If anyone has their interview today please let me know your experience. Thank you


Hi! I was interviewed on the same day... I had like seven or eight of their professors interviewing me at the same time. They asked about five questions. Is it the same with you?


----------



## Nidhi Kamath (Mar 3, 2022)

yfftiffany said:


> Hi! I was interviewed on the same day... I had like seven or eight of their professors interviewing me at the same time. They asked about five questions. Is it the same with you?


Yes  my interview went well. How was yours ? When will we get to know their decision ? Any idea ?


----------



## Nidhi Kamath (Mar 3, 2022)

yfftiffany said:


> Hi! I was interviewed on the same day... I had like seven or eight of their professors interviewing me at the same time. They asked about five questions. Is it the same with you?


Yes my interview had a panel of 6 professors who each asked 1 question


----------



## yfftiffany (Mar 4, 2022)

I think the interview went well. But no idea about the decision date. I don't think they have their information on the website so we'll have to email them and find out. 


Nidhi Kamath said:


> Yes  my interview went well. How was yours ? When will we get to know their decision ? Any idea ?


----------



## usisiu (Mar 4, 2022)

Anyone applied to Duke？


----------



## Nidhi Kamath (Mar 7, 2022)

yfftiffany said:


> I think the interview went well. But no idea about the decision date. I don't think they have their information on the website so we'll have to email them and find out.


Hey I had sent them an email. They said by Mid march they will let us know. Goodluck


----------



## JHD (Mar 7, 2022)

Did anyone who applied for the writing program get an interview?


----------



## yfftiffany (Mar 14, 2022)

Nidhi Kamath said:


> Hey I had sent them an email. They said by Mid march they will let us know. Goodluck


Good luck!! have you heard anything from them yet?


----------



## Wonderwoman (Mar 14, 2022)

yfftiffany said:


> Good luck!! have you heard anything from them yet?


I’ve applied to doc media, interview went well. Haven’t heard back yet


----------



## Nidhi Kamath (Mar 14, 2022)

yfftiffany said:


> Good luck!! have you heard anything from them yet?


Hello not yet


----------



## Nidhi Kamath (Mar 15, 2022)

Hi @Wonderwoman @yfftiffany have you heard back from Northwestern? The wait is getting too much 🤭


----------



## Nidhi Kamath (Jan 3, 2022)

Hello, 

Is anyone applying for North Western University MFA documentary Media ? If yes do you know if they have an application fee or not ? 
I am unable to read information about that. 

Thank you. 
Nidhi


----------



## Wonderwoman (Mar 15, 2022)

I haven’t. Even my gmail app is sick of me now, I’ve been opening it way too frequently 😂 
Wasn’t the decision supposed to be out on 15th march?


----------



## Nidhi Kamath (Mar 15, 2022)

Lol same here.. they did say mid march 😳 I will see one last time now and sleep,


----------



## Wonderwoman (Mar 15, 2022)

I just got waitlisted 🙂 ugh


----------



## Nidhi Kamath (Mar 16, 2022)

yfftiffany said:


> Hi! I was interviewed on the same day... I had like seven or eight of their professors interviewing me at the same time. They asked about five questions. Is it the same with you?


Hi @yfftiffany did you get any email from them ?


----------



## Nidhi Kamath (Mar 16, 2022)

Wonderwoman said:


> I just got waitlisted 🙂 ugh


I hope you get in  best wishes @Wonderwoman


----------



## Nidhi Kamath (Mar 17, 2022)

Hello, did anyone else who applied for MFA in documentary media at Northwestern get an email ? 

Thank you


----------



## randomasianguy (Apr 1, 2022)

Hi,
I also applied to the doc media MFA program and got an interview. I did not hear from them since the interview. Please let me know if there's any update. Good Luck to you all!


----------



## Nidhi Kamath (Apr 2, 2022)

randomasianguy said:


> Hi,
> I also applied to the doc media MFA program and got an interview. I did not hear from them since the interview. Please let me know if there's any update. Good Luck to you all!


Hi I haven’t heard back from them yet.


----------



## Nidhi Kamath (Apr 2, 2022)

Nidhi Kamath said:


> Hi I haven’t heard back from them yet.


They said they would revert before 15th April. The wait is killing me


----------



## Wonderwoman (Apr 13, 2022)

Any updates?


----------

